# how to throw a punch



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2022)

thumbs in is a no go right?

but having them on the outside makes my fist feel weaker

the idea that i could break my own thumb if its in, is funny. i lack the power to break anything 

are you guys scrappy? can you fight? do you have a "good chin"?


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

If you're a good study YouTube can be a decent place to learn and practice basics before you go to a boxing gym.  Fighting, like most things, is something you have to stick with before you get a clear perspective. First few times fighting will seem intimidating and kinda scary, after a hundred times - physical chess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2022)

You beating up coworkers again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 10, 2022)

Well I have trained in boxing and wrestling a bit in the past. And if I learned anything, it's that I'm not nearly as tough as I thought I was. Humans are fragile creatures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 10, 2022)

I've got a couple years of training under my belt. Definitely a bit rusty now since it's been awhile since I've done any training. But I know just enough to not be taken lightly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Can't fight, haven't hit the gym in 15 years, so if push comes to shove i guess I can kick you in your ovaries and run.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yamato (Feb 11, 2022)

Whenever I teach students in Taekwondo, I tell them you're gonna break your thumb if you tuck it in your fist and hit something hard and the look on their faces

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 11, 2022)

These bitches prolly think punch is hitting Ctrl P on their keyboard


----------



## Schneider (Feb 11, 2022)

a lot of "tried, true and tested"s come off as counterintuitive at first, but they're the gold standard for a reason

try throwing a _proper_ punch with thumbs tucked in and i assure you self pleasuring sessions will be off for an extended period of time


----------



## Schneider (Feb 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> do you have a "good chin"?


i have an incel jaw structure, its so recessed that even professional boxers will have a hard time finding it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

Boxed since high school, muay thai. Bits of wrestling and jiu jitsu. Mostly get my ass kicked though. I'm also very old.

My chin is medium. Been knocked out a couple of times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 11, 2022)

done some martial arts in the past (muay thai, krav maga) but never been in a proper fight


----------



## Garcher (Feb 11, 2022)

I've seen some webms of street fights a while ago, I really don't want to be in that situation ever lol. it's scary to think what kind of impulsive people are out there

watched some boxing video about how to throw a punch and proper posture years ago and practiced that a bit. that's basically my fighting experience 

I feel like my fists have become a lot stronger since I started doing push-ups on my knuckles though.


----------



## trance (Feb 11, 2022)

have a bit of informal training from my dad and did a bit of sparring with friends but never been in a serious fight


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 11, 2022)

Best bet is to do it when they aren't looking. Aim for the back of their head. If you have a glass bottle that's always helpful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 11, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Best bet is to do it when they aren't looking. Aim for the back of their head. If you have a glass bottle that's always helpful.



aww I don’t wanna hit anyone with a glass bottle

i feel like it really has to be life and death to reach for bottles during a fight

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 11, 2022)

wikiHow has your back!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> aww I don’t wanna hit anyone with a glass bottle
> 
> i feel like it really has to be life and death to reach for bottles during a fight


Yeah very cunty behaviour. My friend got bottled. The side of head was a mess and a bit of his face. On top of that he fell on concrete as a result. Lucky it wasn't much worse. 

The dude that hit him didn't even know him, he apparently was shouting about the way he was dressed. Obviosuly really drunk. Bottled the side of his head from behind and ran off.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 11, 2022)

i never been in real fight.
one time i got violence experience was when i got bullied/punched by my middleschool-mate, because i talk shit on their class lol. i should have never do that.

my puncher claimed he only want to punch me once, but i reflextively evade so his 1st punch didnt clip properly, he punch 2-3 harder lol. i did still got hard feeling for him to these day, but i would not repay it with violence.prolly my worst i will just ignore him if i saw him need help or something.
also in Elementary i was training on Silat, so i know basic of fighting, it was just i was cornered by 20 boys so i cant evade much. and evading made it worse lol.

back on topic.
without telling you how to punch. im just want to share some tips.

1st situational awareness. what is the stance (initial condition). close to attacker, or far
like if less than 1-2 steps away like indoors. when he/she throw a punch, it is better just to charge on him/her and make they lose balance and fall. ofc asuming the attacker just have non deadly weapon.

if you stand quite far away from the attacker, when shit hit the fan, just run lol. (tho it might be complicated if you cant run because you were with your kid, protecting them)


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm only good at catching them
j/k


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm only good at catching them
> j/k


It's like one of my Japanese animes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 11, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Best bet is to do it when they aren't looking. Aim for the back of their head. If you have a glass bottle that's always helpful.


1. It doesn't work, unless your target is walking backwards
2. Not a big fan of hands vs skulls. A look on x rays will tell you why. Hands werent made for punching
3. Glass bottles aren't just "helpful", it's your main option. Legs for run-fu, some parkour and a concealable weapon, and your set. I dunno, direction of the thread seems to point at mugging someone 101.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

Well if you're gonna mug someone I'd say use a knife or a gun if you can get it I guess.

Rolling up your sleeves like Popeye probably isn't as compelling a reason to hand your property over.

But I dunno I've never mugged anyone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2022)

I was known to fight when I was younger. You win some you lose some. Left hand still a little fucked up when I make a fist from all the punching. I just suggest not getting in fights at all. Even if you win you'll still get punched in the face


----------



## Schneider (Feb 11, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> But I dunno I've never mugged anyone


Me neither.

But I've had extensive time on an archaic Mugging Simulator (gta san andreas), if that counts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2022)

Schneider said:


> Me neither.
> 
> But I've had extensive time on an archaic Mugging Simulator (gta san andreas), if that counts.


Fly in on your jetpack and blow them away with your rpg. What's hard to understand about that?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

All ya guys acting like highschool gangster wannabe now huh? Okay, I'll join.

There is no pride in a fair fight. Only matter is who is the last one standing with minimum damage. Definately use glass bottles, gang bang your opponents and beat them up hard enough so they don't come back for revenge.

Back in high school, I was fortunate enough to be part of a large group of friends. We don't start shit, but if there are any smartasses who wants to bully our friends, we all jump him afterschool. If their friends gets involved, we jump their friends also.

One dude was acting was all that, but after a week, dude was so emotionally distress that he came begging us to stop.

===

And then there was Uni. Always go out with large groups when clubbing. That was when bottles was involved. Fun times.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All ya guys acting like highschool gangster wannabe now huh? Okay, I'll join.
> 
> There is no pride in a fair fight. Only matter is who is the last one standing with minimum damage. Definately use glass bottles, gang bang your opponents and beat them up hard enough so they don't come back for revenge.
> 
> ...


gang bang?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> gang bang?


Sticks were involved

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Fly in on your jetpack and blow them away with your rpg. What's hard to understand about that?


Only submachine guns allowed on jetpack rides


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sticks were involved


I think you and me are interpreting gang bang differently  


Schneider said:


> Only submachine guns allowed on jetpack rides


this is the future think outside the box.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I think you and me are interpreting gang bang differently


I don't think you got my counter joke


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 11, 2022)

Let Two-Face Show you how!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I don't think you got my counter joke


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 12, 2022)

Yell "How about a nice Hawaiian Punch?" and gently toss them a juice drink when they turn around.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 12, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> gang bang?


----------



## wibisana (Feb 12, 2022)

time to derail a bit
so I am watching All of us are dead (korean Netflix) pretty good.
i learned that if you cant fight there are some skills that really could be useful like climbing stuff, parkour/freerunning in general just being fit.

i guess more reason to restart my workout lol.



*Spoiler*: _spoiler for the All of us are dead_ 




if only they can climb, they would have been safe in the roof from the begining

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2022)

In elementary school right before middle school we kind of had a fight club.

I was the best fighter as a kid haha. I just did anime rapid punch and my classmates gave up.

I had a best friend we still talk today. He was the middleman and he had another friend taller and lanky. Before i showed up. So he was like my rival for that best friend's attention and that taller kid we also shared a crush on the same girl gabby. But uh I confessed first to her. 

Anyways so there was always tension between me and that taller kid. One day after gym class we got in a fight in the locker room . pretty intense I gave him a good one in the face. I dont remember where I got hit, but yeah my friend in his boxer shorts broke up the fight lol. I told him later I won the fight. I remember him saying I was crying. Like tears down my face.

Cry baby lol.

I was a little delinquent. Before that in uh public school was fighting bullies and shit. Like law of the jungle. I fought like a kid in fucking multiple grades ahead of me. Crazy shit like that. Got in big trouble but after I stood up to the bully he respected me after that and no one picked on me.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 15, 2022)

So...did you wreck anyone yet, OP?


----------



## Schneider (Feb 15, 2022)

Karasu said:


> So...did you wreck anyone yet, OP?


if op still punches thumb-in fisters the only thing he's going to wreck is his own thumb


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 16, 2022)

Karasu said:


> So...did you wreck anyone yet, OP?





Schneider said:


> if op still punches thumb-in fisters the only thing he's going to wreck is his own thumb


 
ok

ill be honest

i made this thread cuz im still catching up on one piece, and luffy makes me want to punch things

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 16, 2022)

i was in the shower and thinking about how

knocking someone out is one of the only ways to settle arguments once and for all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 16, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ok
> 
> ill be honest
> 
> i made this thread cuz im still catching up on one piece, and luffy makes me want to punch things


Became an epic thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David (Feb 16, 2022)

In my first week of boxing, I punched a heavybag *hard *for an hourlong class while wearing hand wraps and 16oz boxing gloves. My knuckles felt bruised.

That was three months ago. They haven't fully recovered. Even if I rest for a week and the bruising fully subsides, it comes back easily if I punch hard for even a few minutes. I would be careful with your punches. The knuckles are somewhat delicate.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 16, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ok
> 
> ill be honest
> 
> i made this thread cuz im still catching up on one piece, and luffy makes me want to punch things

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All ya guys acting like highschool gangster wannabe now huh? Okay, I'll join.
> 
> There is no pride in a fair fight. Only matter is who is the last one standing with minimum damage. Definately use glass bottles, gang bang your opponents and beat them up hard enough so they don't come back for revenge.
> 
> ...


Yeah in real life niggas don't fight you one after the other like you see in the martial arts movies.

They all fucking jump you at once.  And they'll draw for anything.

I remember this guy got jumped at a football game and one guy took of his studs and started grinding it in his head while others were wailing on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 17, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ok
> 
> ill be honest
> 
> i made this thread cuz im still catching up on one piece, and luffy makes me want to punch things


so not really a thug 101 course, a relief i guess 

that said, only after learning boxing i started to appreciate luffy's fighting mechanics. i used to think everything pre gear 2 luffy did wasn't that damaging, then boxing gave me the idea how much more kinetic energy he can dish out from his long reach and stretch acceleration. Not to mention his blunt force immunity, pro boxers generate more way force than their hands could handle thanks to their big gloves (i'd wage on ufc fighters over boxers in bareknuckle fighting), luffy does many times that with virtually zero repercussions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 18, 2022)

Train your fists. Get a punching bag. Above all, find a well-reputed trainer or someone skilled in the art.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> It's like one of my Japanese animes.


I actually meant with my face, but that works too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 19, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah in real life niggas don't fight you one after the other like you see in the martial arts movies.
> 
> They all fucking jump you at once.  And they'll draw for anything.
> 
> I remember this guy got jumped at a football game and one guy took of his studs and started grinding it in his head while others were wailing on him.



Yeah, martial arts movies are dumb. 

A lot of their plot could easily be averted with a simple gun in the right place. 

See: Enter the Dragon.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 19, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, martial arts movies are dumb.
> 
> A lot of their plot could easily be averted with a simple gun in the right place.
> 
> See: Enter the Dragon.



whaaaat

i love martial arts movies

i've said this before but ong bak was a great movie. i really should watch it again soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 19, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> whaaaat
> 
> i love martial arts movies
> 
> i've said this before but ong bak was a great movie. i really should watch it again soon.



Don't get me wrong, they're great entertainment, but their portrayal of martial arts as this unconquerable force is far from realistic


----------

